# Affordable Balanced Cable for Sennheiser HD650



## ULUL

I have a amp that allows balanced (XLR) and unbalanced output.  Currently I am running a cable that takes the two XLR output (left and right channel) and combine them into one single 1/4" jack.  This amp is designed to run that way with no problem and the sound is clearly better than the unbalanced jack. I have a hunch that true balanced XLR out will sound even better but would like to be able to test that premise with an affordable cable. 
   
  Would appreciate any suggestions. 
   
  Thanks!
  UL


----------



## CallmeEd

Charleston Cable Company offers Balanced termination for their entry-level, mid-level and audiophile cables for the Sennheiser HD600/HD650
   
http://www.charlestoncablecompany.com/sennheiser.html


----------



## Mambosenior

callmeed said:


> Charleston Cable Company offers Balanced termination for their entry-level, mid-level and audiophile cables for the Sennheiser HD600/HD650
> 
> http://www.charlestoncablecompany.com/sennheiser.html




+1. Have bought 4 great HP cables here for a great price/value.


----------



## chee006

mambosenior said:


> +1. Have bought 4 great HP cables here for a great price/value.


 
 sry but I can only see them selling normal 3.5 output jack instead of balance, do u mind linking the exact page?


----------



## eboch

any recent buyers of HD650 balance cable?  looking for something quality, but less than Senn stock.  C3 site shows nothing I can find either.  Help?


----------



## rigo

I see the budget cable. Try this link. http://www.c3audio.com/store/p26/Sennheiser_HD_650%2F600_Headphone_Cable_--_CANARE.html


----------



## Mr Rick

eboch said:


> any recent buyers of HD650 balance cable?  looking for something quality, but less than Senn stock.  C3 site shows nothing I can find either.  Help?


 
 I bought one of these for my HD650 and their model for my HD800s.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QJLY8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## eboch

Thanks!  It's on the way to me


----------



## schalliol

This is an older thread, but with the HD6XX insanity that's going on now (60 minutes and 2500 of the 5000 is sold out), are there any new recommendations?
  
 Edit, looks hard to beat the Amazon item.


----------



## hrbngr

As a Massdrop HD650 participant I will also look into getting a balanced cable, but I will definitely make my first cable since the alternatives listed in this thread are just too expensive.
  
 the Amazon cable is ok, but it is still $77.  I really need to look into buying a replacement cable and reterminating to XLR.
  
 Here is what I have found so far:
  
 thread:  (could use some pics and more detail on a before/after solder session)  http://www.head-fi.org/t/345865/tutorial-diy-balanced-cable-for-hd-650
  
 cable:  https://www.headphone.com/products/sennheiser-hd650-replacement-stock-cable
  
 connector (one of many neutrik makes--hope this one is correct)  http://www.neutrik.com/en/xlr/xx-series/nc3mxx-b
  
  
 I have not found any more DIY threads yet, but here are a few more about how to wire:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/203370/quick-question-about-reterminating-hd650-cable-for-balanced-use
  
 the reference page for wiring mentioned in the above thread no longer works, but it was still on wayback: (not sure which cable selection would most approximate the headphone to XLR pins)
  
https://web.archive.org/web/20070325020911/http://www.vandenhul.com/artpap/wiring.htm#Headphones


----------



## mattlach

So, can anyone clarify what is required to run an HD650 as balanced?

Is it some sort of semi-permanent conversion that involves modifying the headphones, or is it just a matter of unplugging one cable and plugging in the other?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mattlach said:


> So, can anyone clarify what is required to run an HD650 as balanced?
> 
> Is it some sort of semi-permanent conversion that involves modifying the headphones, or is it just a matter of unplugging one cable and plugging in the other?


 

 Only a balanced termination. Dual 3-Pin XLRs, 4-Pin XLR, 2.5mm TRRS, 3.5mm TRRS, to name a few.


----------



## schalliol

Unplugging one cable and plugging in another.  It's mostly separation of the ground if you have an amp that supports the output.  That said, if you want to go fully balanced, there are more equipment changes you may need, but none of those affect the headphone connections.
  
 Here's a link from headphone.com/HeadRoom on it: https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


----------



## mattlach

schalliol said:


> Unplugging one cable and plugging in another.  It's mostly separation of the ground if you have an amp that supports the output.  That said, if you want to go fully balanced, there are more equipment changes you may need, but none of those affect the headphone connections.
> 
> Here's a link from headphone.com/HeadRoom on it: https://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide




Appreciate the response.

I might be getting a Jotunheim soon, so I am thinking about running the 650's balanced, but honestly I'm not sure if there will be any real benefit since my DAC is single ended and will be connected to the Jotunheim's single ended inputs.

Not sure if you need a full balanced pipeline from DAC to headphones to notice any improvement, or if it might be an improvement in the setup I am envisioning.


----------



## mattlach

Yikes, so the links in this thread are the _AFFORDABLE_ ones, huh?

How on earth can a cable cost almost as much as the headphones themselves? 

I was expecting then to be in the $25-$35 range. After all, a cable's a cable...


----------



## schalliol

mattlach said:


> Yikes, so the links in this thread are the _AFFORDABLE_ ones, huh?
> 
> How on earth can a cable cost almost as much as the headphones themselves?
> 
> I was expecting then to be in the $25-$35 range. After all, a cable's a cable...


 

 I agree with you on the concept.  It largely comes down to manual labor for these non-mass market cables and some parts.  You can make your own for less if you're willing to take the time.  The $70 cable is pretty expensive, but not outlandish given all that's involved.  I totally agree anything above that is just silly.


----------



## mattlach

Hmm.   I may just make my own then.   I have no problems crimping cables or using a soldering iron.
  
 Question is where one might find the sennheiser headphone connectors.   I don't want to have to sacrifice the stock cable.


----------



## schalliol

They're available.  A quick Google.


----------



## hrbngr

mattlach,
  
 per my thread, here is the replacement sennheiser cable:  https://www.headphone.com/products/sennheiser-hd650-replacement-stock-cable
  
 or were u looking for something else?
  
  
  
 Quote:


hrbngr said:


> As a Massdrop HD650 participant I will also look into getting a balanced cable, but I will definitely make my first cable since the alternatives listed in this thread are just too expensive.
> 
> the Amazon cable is ok, but it is still $77.  I really need to look into buying a replacement cable and reterminating to XLR.
> 
> ...


----------



## hyman

I also joined the HD6xx drop and bought a Jotunheim.  Apparently the cheapest cable I can find seems to be from venus_audio on ebay for ~$65.


----------



## mattlach

hyman said:


> I also joined the HD6xx drop and bought a Jotunheim.  Apparently the cheapest cable I can find seems to be from venus_audio on ebay for ~$65.




Yeah, it seems like unless you are willing to make your own, you are going to get fleeced, and even then the official Sennheiser cable you need to cut up to make your own costs ~$20, for what probably costs a dollar or less to make.

Cables are always a sham.


----------



## hrbngr

It would be nice if Senn actually made a balanced cable for the HD650s, but it's not utterly clear that the SQ when running the balanced cable is significantly superior, or even worth $65.  If you consider the savings of the drop as well as the affordability of the Jotunheim, we are now able to get into such a high level of audio performance for a fraction of the price we would have paid several years ago.  At that point, the cable costs aren't too much in the grand scheme of things. What do u think?


----------



## hrbngr

mattlach said:


> Yeah, it seems like unless you are willing to make your own, you are going to get fleeced, and even then the official Sennheiser cable you need to cut up to make your own costs ~$20, for what probably costs a dollar or less to make.
> 
> Cables are always a sham.


 
  
 Also, I did see your posts on the Jot thread, hope ur unit shows up soon! I was initially going to wait or buy a Vali 2, but when i saw that they were selling the Black Jot, i couldn't wait. I did order the headphone cable (6' SENNHEISER HEADPHONE CABLE HD600 HD650 MOGAMI CARDAS NEUTRIK BALANCED) off of ebay for $65 (after currency exchange).  I will let you know how it works out if you are interested.
  
 For now I will use my AQ Dragonfly Black 1.5 as the DAC while I save up for a Mimby (part of me is hoping that they sell a Balanced Mimby so that I can go from my optical out into the DAC and keep it balanced the rest of the way.


----------



## kdub

hyman said:


> I also joined the HD6xx drop and bought a Jotunheim.  Apparently the cheapest cable I can find seems to be from venus_audio on ebay for ~$65.


 
 hi i'm also looking for a balanced cable to pair my massdrop HD6xx.  I have the Fii0 X7 + AM3 amp module so would like to try these balanced.  How are the Jotunheim?


----------



## MikeW

Well, a Neutrik connector, and the Sennheiser connectors, and 6 FT of mogami + shipping... your probably looking at a minimum of 30-35$ to build it yourself. or even reterminating a stock 650 cable will cost you 23 + 10 + shipping. So in that regard, 65$ is not that much of a premium for someone elses skilled labor.
  
 Anyways, this cable looks pretty good to me, and is very reasonable.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/112280167578?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## RazrLeaf

I've also spend a while looking, and the cheapest option I've found for a balanced HD 650 cable is reterminating a replacement stock cable.
  
 $3.60 w/ FS Neutrik 4-pin XLR: http://audio-video-supply.markertek.com/search#w=NC4MXX%20Male
 $23.56 + S&H Cable: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/601967-REG/Sennheiser_092885_092885_Headphone_Cable_for.html
  
 For me, since I can visit B&H in person, the final cost is $29.30, and some time.
  
 I also considered going fully custom, but the cheapest headphone connectors were $10.45 + $7.75 S&H (http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/cardas-hpsc-sennheiser-connector-p-4346).
  
 Another source of connectors (https://www.moon-audio.com/sennheiser-diy-headphone-connectors-for-hd-series.html) has free shipping for a $25 purchase, but at that point, I'd rather just get a second stock cable.
  
 Edit: Just discovered a supplier of HD 650 plugs for $9. Long lead time though.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Venture Electronics (makers of the Monk + earbuds) have HD6x0 series balanced cables for $20. https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8


----------



## MikeW

In my case, I re-terminated the stock cable that the headphones came with, so my total cost was a neutrik connector, (9$ shipped from amazon) it was pretty easy overall. A blow torch took the coating right off the wire almost instantly.


----------



## ToTo Man

93EXCivic said:


> Venture Electronics (makers of the Monk + earbuds) have HD6x0 series balanced cables for $20. https://www.veclan.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=8



How do you order one of these?  I tried to navigate my way through their website but it is virtually impossible!


----------



## EthanSpitz

I'm getting a pair of these with 2.5mm TRRS balanced

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232386302035


----------



## maxxevv

ToTo Man said:


> How do you order one of these?  I tried to navigate my way through their website but it is virtually impossible!



Assuming you don't wish to pay "premium",  go to the Products Tab at the top, scroll down to "Basic Cable" and click.  ( There's the premium options to try of course, they seem to work the same.) 
The page that comes up will guide you through all the various options you need to get the cable you want. 

A balanced 2.5mm TRRS one, with braided cable and partial sleeve at 1.5m came up to US$40/- for one with HD650 connectors as far as I tried using the page.   

Hope its of help. 

As I'm looking at some options too when my HD6XX arrives too.  Not looking at XLR connectors as I want to keep the whole set up easy to transport so will probably pair it with a 2.5mm balanced jack DAC/Amp such as the Fiio Q1 MkII when it becomes available as I do intend at some point to bring it into office for work.


----------



## ToTo Man (Aug 25, 2017)

maxxevv said:


> Assuming you don't wish to pay "premium",  go to the Products Tab at the top, scroll down to "Basic Cable" and click.  ( There's the premium options to try of course, they seem to work the same.)
> The page that comes up will guide you through all the various options you need to get the cable you want.
> 
> A balanced 2.5mm TRRS one, with braided cable and partial sleeve at 1.5m came up to US$40/- for one with HD650 connectors as far as I tried using the page.
> ...



Thanks but I ended up buying the basic HD650 cable that has been re-terminated with 4-pin XLR, as I was in a hurry to receive it before I had to return the balanced drive amp I was demoing. (www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Entry-level-balanced-4-pin-XLR-cable-for-Sennheiser-HD650-HD600-HD580-/142471006949?)


----------



## Share2Care

Hey all.

I am based in the UK so any suggestions of companies here and available in Europe that are of top notch quality you would yourselves.

Thank you!


----------



## quahog_convo

hrbngr said:


> Also, I did see your posts on the Jot thread, hope ur unit shows up soon! I was initially going to wait or buy a Vali 2, but when i saw that they were selling the Black Jot, i couldn't wait. I did order the headphone cable (6' SENNHEISER HEADPHONE CABLE HD600 HD650 MOGAMI CARDAS NEUTRIK BALANCED) off of ebay for $65 (after currency exchange).  I will let you know how it works out if you are interested.
> 
> For now I will use my AQ Dragonfly Black 1.5 as the DAC while I save up for a Mimby (part of me is hoping that they sell a Balanced Mimby so that I can go from my optical out into the DAC and keep it balanced the rest of the way.



Did you like the venus_audio cable you purchased from eBay?


----------



## hrbngr (Dec 12, 2017)

quahog_convo,

Venus Audio Cable:  Pros:  Well made, Neutrik (male) connector w/the Mogami cabling ?cardas?, affordable, clearly marked L/R connectors. Cons:  Heavy cable and not flexible.   I'll try to take a pic to further illustrate when possible.


----------



## wlai

maxxevv said:


> Assuming you don't wish to pay "premium",  go to the Products Tab at the top, scroll down to "Basic Cable" and click.  ( There's the premium options to try of course, they seem to work the same.)
> The page that comes up will guide you through all the various options you need to get the cable you want.



This may be the single worst user interface I've ever seen. Even after your helpful instruction it took me awhile to figure out to hit the tiny [next] button to advance each step 

Having said that, are their cables any better than their web page? Anyone received cables from them?


----------



## Mockiteur (Jan 28, 2018)

EthanSpitz said:


> I'm getting a pair of these with 2.5mm TRRS balanced
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232386302035



About to get these and I hope I’m not making a mistake :/
Any othe/new suggestions?


----------



## EthanSpitz (Jan 28, 2018)

Mockiteur said:


> About to get these and I hope I’m not making a mistake :/
> Any othe/new suggestions?


I have mixed feelings about them. They work perfectly fine, but the connectors to the headphone are kinda janky. They are just two pins that aren't even straight looking. It works but I wish I got the pair I saw on Etsy instead, even though they cost more. That said, unless they break or I lose them, I don't plan on replacing them.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ImpactAudioCables?


----------



## Mockiteur

EthanSpitz said:


> I'm getting a pair of these with 2.5mm TRRS balanced
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232386302035



ui, those are expensive :S
it’s tough finding a great cable...
there should be a guide or something because i don’t know what i’m looking at here
tis confusion!
sennheiser should sell balanced 2.5mm cables and that would be the end of it.


----------



## maxxevv

After I much searching,  I got one of these off Taobao: 

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.17c33d77IbvJjJ&id=541022656892&_u=t1u1q9kma7cc

The GOOD: 
i) Very well made, clean connections with nicely made connectors and neat braiding. 
ii) Actual impedance is half that of the cable that came with my HD6XX ( 0.3 versus 0.6 Ohm) 
iii) You can choose different types of connectors, and if you can converse in chinese, you can contact to custom the length too. 
iv) Standard option(s) turnaround is remarkably fast , shipped out in under 48 hours. 

The BAD: 
i) Braiding and wire makes the cable somewhat stiff and introduces microphonics
ii) Connector pin used for the HD6XX L/R heads has no specific L/R indications. Only colour, RED being right.  Connectors also do not indicate orientation, you need to look for 2 faint points on on side of either connector. 
iii) Taobao can be somewhat confusing and convoluted to users who do not read chinese. Even registration is not so straightforward if you're from outside China.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

Mockiteur said:


> About to get these and I hope I’m not making a mistake :/
> Any othe/new suggestions?


Hey! Any luck with the cable?


----------



## EthanSpitz (Apr 9, 2018)

y0da_cod3r said:


> Hey! Any luck with the cable?



So I actually had some issues eventually with that ebay cable, however, I sent a list of things to the seller that I didn't like about the cable/issues I was having and he was very straight forward and recognized the issues with the original cable and as since changed his design and his connectors. He sent me a new cable which should be in my mailbox tomorrow if the post office can get things right, and I can report back with initial impressions if there is interest.

It looks like the original link I had no longer works, he still makes them here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sennheiser...274792?hash=item3629c908a8:g:jaIAAOSwSFZak9AY


----------



## y0da_cod3r

EthanSpitz said:


> So I actually had some issues eventually with that ebay cable, however, I sent a list of things to the seller that I didn't like about the cable/issues I was having and he was very straight forward and recognized the issues with the original cable and as since changed his design and his connectors. He sent me a new cable which should be in my mailbox tomorrow if the post office can get things right, and I can report back with initial impressions if there is interest.
> 
> It looks like the original link I had no longer works, he still makes them here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sennheiser...274792?hash=item3629c908a8:g:jaIAAOSwSFZak9AY


Wow Nice! I would love to know if it's working this time.... send some news after your test. I will wait to buy it.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Apr 10, 2018)

Learn to DIY


----------



## y0da_cod3r (Apr 10, 2018)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Learn to DIY


Nice cable! I could try! I did my keyboard....where can i find the materials?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

y0da_cod3r said:


> Nice cable! I could try! I did my keyboard....where can i find the materials?



Just use something like mogami mini-starquad, some 275 paracord and some battlecord/550 paracord depending on if you want to tear down the whole cable to the conductors and braid those, or leave them in the jacket.


----------



## EthanSpitz

y0da_cod3r said:


> Wow Nice! I would love to know if it's working this time.... send some news after your test. I will wait to buy it.



So obviously not a long term review, but the new connectors are MUCH better. They are clearly meant for the headphones and mark polarity on the pins on the connector itself.

The cable itself is improved in quality, it is way more flexible and not stiff like the original. The jacks feel way more solid and no issues. I can't comment on the long-term durability but they feel good. Sounds great/makes me hate listen to Imagine Dragons since a 5-year-old clearly mastered their songs.


----------



## EthanSpitz

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Just use something like mogami mini-starquad, some 275 paracord and some battlecord/550 paracord depending on if you want to tear down the whole cable to the conductors and braid those, or leave them in the jacket.



Where the heck do you get your connectors though? That was the main reason I didn't make my own.


----------



## y0da_cod3r

EthanSpitz said:


> So obviously not a long term review, but the new connectors are MUCH better. They are clearly meant for the headphones and mark polarity on the pins on the connector itself.
> 
> The cable itself is improved in quality, it is way more flexible and not stiff like the original. The jacks feel way more solid and no issues. I can't comment on the long-term durability but they feel good. Sounds great/makes me hate listen to Imagine Dragons since a 5-year-old clearly mastered their songs.


Thank you! I'll buy it right now! ;D


----------



## ostewart

EthanSpitz said:


> Where the heck do you get your connectors though? That was the main reason I didn't make my own.



EBay


----------



## Adriankelly

I have a if I x can reroute and being new to all of this I would need a 2.5 trrs balanced cable to make the best of this combo, or am I still confused?


----------



## Corvin25

Hi, late to the party. I recently had to replace my HD 6xx cables, since they seemed to be dying on me. Every time I tilted my head, the sound would cut out in one ear. 

I bought one of THESE off Amazon: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B013BYDWDI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It appears to be working well enough. Sound isn't cutting out.

But I'm a little concerned that using a cheaper cable might cause damage to the headphones themselves, considering the amount of power needed to make them work. Currently using a Sound BlasterX G6 to power them. I don't know if this worry is accurate or not, but I don't fully understand what I need to be looking for when searching for a replacement cable.

Is the above cable safe to use? And if not, is there a place where I can buy a good quality cable?


----------

